# What Happened to "Butch" O'Hare?



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

around midnight november 1943 a tbf and three f6f hellcats lauched form uss enterprise when they landed all but one made it after geting shot down the pilot named bucth o hare was never seen again.

so does anyone have a thought where he was after shot down


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

*"bucth o here"????*

Respect the man enough by at least ATTEMPTING to spell his name right.


Lt. Cdr. Edward "Butch" O'Hare deserves better.

Most of the time, misspellings are just annoying. I'm not great at grammar or spelling but I'm not going to disrespect a hero by butchering their name.

Put in some effort before you start typing with your elbows.

You are an idiot.


.

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

ok i fixed it dang


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> .



what was that


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2008)

It was a sportive pictorial response to Cosimo's perspicacious reply to your inquery of Lt. Commander Edward Henry "Butch" O'Hare's final action while he was leading the U.S. Navy's first-ever nighttime fighter attack launched from an aircraft carrier.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

yes i knew that but why didn't they find anything in the morning like parts of crashed plane or body parts


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2008)

No one knows what happend to him, and it's till a mystery, but there are a couple of theories:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_O'Hare


----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

well the werid thing is is that he used a hellcat and for a bettys guns to get in the cokpit they would have to use like a drum of ammo just to get in


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

fly boy,

Can't tell if you're putting us on, or as comiso90 stated, you're typing with your elbows.  

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> so does anyone have a thought where he was after shot down



That boy worries me.....

Charles


----------



## fly boy (Apr 8, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> fly boy,
> 
> Can't tell if you're putting us on, or as comiso90 stated, you're typing with your elbows.
> 
> TO



god i missspelled it happens i forgot how to spell his name when i made the thread


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> god i missspelled it happens i forgot how to spell his name when i made the thread




Misspelling and typos are one thing... blatant, skull crushing laziness is another.

"bucth o here" is not phonetically close to the target and your sentences are built in the voice of a third grader.

You're kidding yourself if you think it's an honest case of misspelling. 
It's laziness.

Take it as constructive criticism.

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2008)

I am going to let my wife Home School our kids if this is an indication of where the education system is going.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

I think fly boy will be the leading ace in the "quotes thread"


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

TO


----------



## kool kitty89 (Apr 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> well the werid thing is is that he used a hellcat and for a bettys guns to get in the cokpit they would have to use like a drum of ammo just to get in




Not if they hit the top/sides of the canopy, plexyglass doesn't add much protection, and there were a few examples of these tough a/c being taken down in such a way. (in fact it was the pilot, not the plane that was taken out) Granted this is an unlikely type of hit, but it did happen.



> Kearby's aggressiveness would lead him to violate a cardinal rule of aerial fighting in the Pacific: Never engage in a low speed turning fight with the agile Japanese fighters. Kearby hauled around in a punishing turn, trying to work his way onto the tail of another Hayabusa. That was a mistake. Virtually nothing could turn with the Ki-43 at speeds below 200 mph. Quickly three of the Japanese fighters had slipped in behind the slow moving P-47. Seeing Kearby's immediate peril, two members of his flight bounded into the Oscars. Maj. Blair and Captain Dunham each shot an Oscar off of Kearby's tail. The third Oscar managed to get a burst into the cockpit of Kearby's Thunderbolt. The P-47 went straight into the jungle below. There was no parachute seen. Kearby's killer had little time to celebrate his victory. Dunham exploded his Hayabusa seconds later. Dunham would finish the war with 16 confirmed kills.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Most, if not all, of the people on this forum who use English as a second
language do better than you do, fly boy. Marcel is Dutch, V2 and Wurger
are Polish..... even the Aussies (who have a language all their own) do
better that you. I'm beginning to think like TO..... I think you're putting
us on...... If not, then I have to agree with Der Adler. Our present school
system is in deep do-doo. You might try "preview post" before you hit the
submit button.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2008)

I fixed the title of the thread to the correct spelling... No one can be this ignorant by accident....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I fixed the title of the thread to the correct spelling... No one can be this ignorant by accident....



Thanks les, that title was getting on my nerves.

And you're right about ignorance.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you, Dan.... at least anyone looking at titles won't be wondering
WTF is this ??

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good points and suggestion Charles.

Fly boy, this is not a case of making a mistake. You have displayed a pattern of borderline illiteracy. 

The browser Firefox has spell check available. I'm a terrible speller but I use it all the time.

or

Copy and paste your posts into "Word" to check for spelling

Do a quick Google search on a subject before you start a thread.


Hey mods, can you remove the American flag from his country Id? Perhaps if people think he's from Kazakhstan, it wont be so embarrassing.

.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Most, if not all, of the people on this forum who use English as a second
> language do better than you do, fly boy. Marcel is Dutch



Nah, I only type in dutch and let it translate on Babelfish


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2008)

just floating by to get caught up...thanky!


----------



## Schwarze_13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well seeing as this has gone off-topic i thought i'd share a very interesting story related to Butch O'Hare (posted at Ubi some months ago):



> Many years ago, Al Capone virtually owned Chicago.. Capone wasn't famous for anything heroic. He was notorious for enmeshing the windy city in everything from bootlegged booze and prostitution to murder.
> 
> Capone had a lawyer nicknamed 'Easy Eddie.' He was Capone's lawyer for a good reason. Eddie was very good! In fact, Eddie's skill at legal manoeuvring kept Big Al out of jail for a long time
> 
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2008)

Man, great post....


----------



## model299 (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys probably are aware that flyboy's style of posting is actually quite common amongst younger forum posters. They eschew any use of spelling, grammar, punctuation, and never capitalize.

Perhaps they see themselves as another ee cummings or something. (Of course, that's giving them credit for actually KNOWING who ee cummings IS.)

While old farts view the style as being lazy, they see it as "efficient" and an "anti-establishment" sort of thing.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2008)

I've thought the same thing, model.

I don't know much about O'hare. Was there one or two things he was mainly famous for?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

model299 said:


> You guys probably are aware that flyboy's style of posting is actually quite common amongst younger forum posters. They eschew any use of spelling, grammar, punctuation, and never capitalize.



I understand the way the younger guys post, I got three of 'em in my family. But fly boy goes way beyond the "style". 

I still say he's puttin' us on, or he's in really deep trouble.

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the admins should have a little chat with him regarding his spelling and grammar.

If he thinks its "cool" or "Cute", nows the time to stop such idiocy.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

model299 said:


> You guys probably are aware that flyboy's style of posting is actually quite common amongst younger forum posters. They eschew any use of spelling, grammar, punctuation, and never capitalize.
> 
> Perhaps they see themselves as another ee cummings or something. (Of course, that's giving them credit for actually KNOWING who ee cummings IS.)
> 
> While old farts view the style as being lazy, they see it as "efficient" and an "anti-establishment" sort of thing.



There is a huge difference between:

gr8! cu thr! (great! see you there). 

and 

greeate cee youj thire (elbow typing)

It is true that text messaging and e-mails are truncating our language but that is not what I see here. 

I do give him credit for being interested in "Butch" O'Hare but I wouldn't be surprised if "Butch" O'Hare was dis_gusted at the laziness.

.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Apr 8, 2008)

Schwarze_13,

Great story.



And on fly boy, I believe some of his posts have been via cell phone, though this still doesn't explain or excuse alot of the posts. (gross gramatical and spelling errors are NOT shorthand)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I've thought the same thing, model.
> 
> I don't know much about O'hare. Was there one or two things he was mainly famous for?



Read on, Njaco... Edward O'Hare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I think the admins should have a little chat with him regarding his spelling and grammar.
> 
> If he thinks its "cool" or "Cute", nows the time to stop such idiocy.



I'll second that motion. I may have one of the poorest educations on this
forum (7th grade), but if I don't know how to spell a word, I find out before
I make a perfect @ss of myself [besides,.... who's perfect ?]

Charles


----------



## Becca (Apr 9, 2008)

model299 said:


> You guys probably are aware that flyboy's style of posting is actually quite common amongst younger forum posters. They eschew any use of spelling, grammar, punctuation, and never capitalize.
> 
> Perhaps they see themselves as another ee cummings or something. (Of course, that's giving them credit for actually KNOWING who ee cummings IS.)
> 
> While old farts view the style as being lazy, they see it as "efficient" and an "anti-establishment" sort of thing.



the only comparision to our inept teets and ee cummings is seemingly the inability to capitalize...TO my knowledge..he could spell(even sans spellcheck, WHO KNEW!?) and I coulda(sic) swore he could punctuate and had a grasp on some form of grammar. 

but, KUDOS on the Cummings reference!! FTW! You guys never cease to amaze and downright stupify me...THEN again...OH look SHINY!!!! (NO, i'm NOT blonde anymore)


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

I dont want to buy into this, but I have to say something....I hope you know this guy, because I dont. If you dont, have you considered that he might actually have a disability, and might actually be typing with his elbows or something? Probably not, but it would be very bad if he is a disabled person doing the best he can


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2008)

Here comes the guilt trip.

Parsifal, there are several members here I'm sure who have disabilities, (one I know for sure who has trouble typing) that is accepted. But flyboy had been able to express himself and even respond in a somewhat rational way. If a disbility was involved I'm sure he would let us know.

But from his posts and grammar used ("dude!!") its nothing but lazy.

Drive-by texting.


----------



## Krabat42 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is ridiculous, totally off topic and won't do the thread any good. If he won't or can't spell - no matter why - then let him. But I have to say that he wasn't the one starting the rants.

Maybe he is legastenic, maybe not. It's absolutely not important to me. When nobody answers his question because nobody can understand him, it's his own problem. But all this flame war stuff is for kids and people who behave like kids, not for grown up people. So please let's stop this and get back to the topic. Thanks. 

Krabat


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2008)

a good point krabat, Ive said my piece, now lets move on.

Well, sorry folks, have no idea what happened to the guy, except that one day he didnt come back. 

My favourite radio transcript relates to the Coral Sea action, and its poignancy reaches across more than 60 years. it was the final conversation between Commander Ault, and the Yorktown. 

Aults final exchange (running low on fuel and hopelessly lost), is filled with the stoic heroism that was the trademark of the USN Navy pilots

Yorktown: Nearest land is over 200 miles away
Ault: We would never make it
Yorktown: Your on your own, good luck
Ault: Please relay to lexington. we got a 1000lb bomb on a flat top. We have both reported two or three times. Enemy fighters. Am altering course North. Let me know if you pick me up.
Roger. You are on your own. I will relay your message. Good Luck.
Ault: Ok. so long people. We gotta 1000 pounder on a flat top!

It was the last anyone heard or saw of Bill Ault.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 10, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Not if they hit the top/sides of the canopy, plexyglass doesn't add much protection, and there were a few examples of these tough a/c being taken down in such a way. (in fact it was the pilot, not the plane that was taken out) Granted this is an unlikely type of hit, but it did happen.



oh ok i get it i might have been thinking the p-47



lesofprimus said:


> I fixed the title of the thread to the correct spelling... No one can be this ignorant by accident....



thanks for fixing that i had no clue how to change that



comiso90 said:


> Good points and suggestion Charles.
> 
> Fly boy, this is not a case of making a mistake. You have displayed a pattern of borderline illiteracy.
> 
> ...



well i useing a school com and it doesn't have fire fox so yea



ToughOmbre said:


> I understand the way the younger guys post, I got three of 'em in my family. But fly boy goes way beyond the "style".
> 
> I still say he's puttin' us on, or he's in really deep trouble.
> 
> TO



Dudei am fine i just not use to people bugging me for grammor and that crap


----------



## Krabat42 (Apr 10, 2008)

O.K. flyboy, you stop it too. You made your point, let's get over it.

And the next thing is learning to put all your arguments in one single post, it's easier to read. Just a friendly hint.

Krabat


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys

I am intersted to learn about the Butch O'Hare story. It sounds intersting, and its being ruined at the moment. If possible can we now move along, and not word about bad spelling. I am really sorry if I offended anyone, I really am, so lets calm down, and get to the good stuff. What are the basic facts please


----------



## fly boy (Apr 10, 2008)

parsifal said:


> Guys
> 
> I am intersted to learn about the Butch O'Hare story. It sounds intersting, and its being ruined at the moment. If possible can we now move along, and not word about bad spelling. I am really sorry if I offended anyone, I really am, so lets calm down, and get to the good stuff. What are the basic facts please


ok parsifal

so as i was saying the whole thing started about the time the us attack the slolmens and about every night jap bombers would fly in the night looking for targets when a bomber thinks they see a ship they launch flares to see if it was. this happend to uss chagio in 42. the ship opened up when it was protecting troop ships. in the morning the ship was under tow because the ships boliloers got hit and enter perise or how ever you say it lauched planes to protect it - that failed and the big E went to washington to refit the ship and in novmber after the landing at the gilberts the big e's gruop was attacked the carrier didn't shoot because they knew the ship would get targeted if they did and on the next day the deision was made to test night flying came up and o hare was up with a tbf and two other hellcats to shoot down the bettys and that when o hare came up to shoot a bomber and got killed and crashed into the pacific. the mission wasn't a failer- about half a year later in 44 the fighters of the navy got helcats and f4us that had radar all thanks to o hare and the brits


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> This is ridiculous, totally off topic and won't do the thread any good. If he won't or can't spell - no matter why - then let him. But I have to say that he wasn't the one starting the rants.



Got news for ya Krabat.....

When fly boy titles his thread *"What happened to bucth o here"*, that becomes the topic. And it's not an isolated post, he's got a track record for posting in this "style". Go check his other stuff. 

And if that's what we want to talk about, so be it.

TO


----------



## Krabat42 (Apr 10, 2008)

Then ignore his post. So do I. He will learn. Flaming wont help there. It's not my job to teach him, that's why we have moderators.
Krabat


----------



## fly boy (Apr 10, 2008)

one thing for sure this is one of the biggest conversation in one of my theads


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> Then ignore his post. So do I. He will learn. Flaming wont help there. It's not my job to teach him, that's why we have moderators.
> Krabat



I wager it will help... egregious eye pollution is worth addressing by anybody who finds it painful. 

Read through the posts... it's not just simple misspellings.

I do give him credit for being interested in this topic.

You claim to be done with the "off topic" issue but you continue to post on the matter

I think this thread should be closed and a new "Butch" O'Hare thread started...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2008)

One of two things is going to happen:

1. This gets on topic (Let us mods take care of flyboy)

2. This thread gets closed.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Eric. I've never been well versed about PTO aces.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Apr 10, 2008)

fly boy said:


> oh ok i get it i might have been thinking the p-47




If you didn't notice the example I gave was of a P-47:


> Kearby's aggressiveness would lead him to violate a cardinal rule of aerial fighting in the Pacific: Never engage in a low speed turning fight with the agile Japanese fighters. Kearby hauled around in a punishing turn, trying to work his way onto the tail of another Hayabusa. That was a mistake. Virtually nothing could turn with the Ki-43 at speeds below 200 mph. Quickly three of the Japanese fighters had slipped in behind the slow moving P-47. Seeing Kearby's immediate peril, two members of his flight bounded into the Oscars. Maj. Blair and Captain Dunham each shot an Oscar off of Kearby's tail. The third Oscar managed to get a burst into the cockpit of Kearby's Thunderbolt. The P-47 went straight into the jungle below. There was no parachute seen. Kearby's killer had little time to celebrate his victory. Dunham exploded his Hayabusa seconds later. Dunham would finish the war with 16 confirmed kills.


Though framed, the canopy was still simple plexiglass. (rounds hitting above and to the side could kill the pilot) This type of volnerabillity is common to nearly all a/c but the chances of getting hit there are not very high. Even the A-10 Warthog ("Thunderbolt II") is volnerable to this.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks for the link, Eric. I've never been well versed about PTO aces.



I'm not real well versed on the Pacific Theater either. So after I looked it up, I figured it would be to everyone's benefit to post the link to more info.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 11, 2008)

well anyway the mission may have lost one of the greatest pilots but it did work


----------



## Maglar (Jul 3, 2009)

Found this thread hoping to learn something about Butch O' Hare, all I saw was a grammar attack on a person that was interested in learning about something!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2009)

Mag, we had to deal with this meatball for a year before u got here... Trust me, this thread went where it had to go unfortunatly...


----------



## Maglar (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh alright, it was a fun read! I dont think the public school system is to blame either..


----------



## MFH (Jul 5, 2009)

Does no one know this exists?


----------

